# Back of 370Z big enough for a lab?



## zprospect (Dec 12, 2011)

I am curious if there are any medium-large dog owners here with a 370z that have successfully carted around their precious pup in the back hatch area. I have a lab, she is about average size (75lbs), and I need space in my vehicle to drive her to the park etc. I was at a Nissan dealership the other day and noticed the rear hatch offers a fair amt of space, and got to wondering. I can't really justify buying a little 2-seater if it will prevent me from doing my regular day-to-day things, so it is going to influence my decision in a big way.

Anyway, thoughts would be appreciated, and I'm especially curious about anyone else that may have attempted this. I currently drive a pickup, and she's pretty comfy in the back seat which is a little cramped, but she is not the type that likes to crawl all around the car while I'm driving. She likes to stay put on a flat surface.


----------



## thechidz (May 7, 2010)

as much as I love the z I think it would be pretty uncomfortable back there for your pooch


----------



## Auto 360 (Oct 24, 2012)

I mean you probably could, but it wouldn't be the best situation for your dog.


----------



## Barbara53 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a 2015 Nismo 370Z and would advise you NOT to put your Lab in the back. NOT enough room at all - especially for her safety and yours! You will BOTH be uncomfortable. THANKS for asking before trying!


----------

